# Road rage: Round two.



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Yet again, I experienced the full rage of a motorist today.

Driving back from work, I was doing 30mph in a 30 zone, when the national limit applies, I'll increase that to 60mph. 

An idiot in a Ford Focus over takes me at speed in the 30 zone (double white lines too) but then slows down in the national speed zone at around 40mph. 

I was obviously annoyed because he was holding me up and also hassled me in the 30 zone but I didn't react in any way, he then brakes abruptly, gets out and screams 'let's talk W*NKER'

I thought 'f*ck this' then unintentionally wheel span the car and drove around him and drove far faster than I should have to get away from him. I then see him literally inches from my rear bumper, he beeps his horn and then overtakes and almost swipes the front of my car giving me the middle finger treatment.

That's twice now, what am I doing wrong? Scared the hell out of me.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

When you say you were held up by him, were you perchance a little close?


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Probably doin nothing wrong just unlucky. Lots of crazies around these days did the right thing driving off.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

What the hell? most people i come across cannot do 30mph these days....


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> When you say you were held up by him, were you perchance a little close?


No, not really. I don't want stone chips so I held back.



Ninja59 said:


> What the hell? most people i come across cannot do 30mph these days....


New car has cruise control, suddenly sticking to speed limits is alot easier.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

You need to find out what you are doing wrong if you are attracting this kind of unwanted attention.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

just because its happened twice dosn't meen its your fault theres a lot of idiots out there and most are in a rush and expect everyone else to know this.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

cruise is very helpful!


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Treat everything you do as a potential reason to **** someone off nowadays I guess. I indicate and slow down and speed up where appropriate on the basis that every car around me is being driven by a muppet until proven otherwise 

Stay away from them as much as you can where you can, until you find a nice convoy of cars and slip in behind and follow their lead. SO many different levels of 'skill' means you have people driving at all sorts of different speeds, and the roads are only getting busier. Perhaps what you were doing was being attentive to details, and he wasn't? You obeyed the 30mph zone, he saw it as an opportunity to unleash some poweerrrrrr. Then the national speed limit is 60mph yes, and if approproate to the road conditions and blah blah then you can drive at 60mph. You know the road, lets assume he didn't and he has already wound himself up by telling himself you were slowing him up further back up the road and then he winds himself up more and more and then bam road rage.

Only a guess, but it's so easy to have something out of nothing...


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I just cannot believe he actually stopped and called me a w*nker. He said he wanted to talk too...about what? His $hite driving and temper?

I just wish I was better built and stronger, as I would have got out of the car and given him a smack. 

My dad said maybe it was jealousy or he didn't like the fact that I caught up to him so fast after the 30 zone (again, I was not tailgating)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

sometimes **** just happens..... I'll say twice isn't too bad, and probably not you...

I do see a lot of people who do 40mph in both 30 zones and 60 ones...

it's all a bit odd to me....

I just try to ignore it now, and as long as I don't feel I'm in any danger, I let them get on with it... I'm sure that will change when I'm back out on the bike mind you.... :wall:

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Heh

I seem to get all the w*nkers on the road.. instead of turning right and having to wait for traffic to clear I usually go left and do a U-turn on the nearest roundabout (perfectly legal maneuvre) however people approaching from the third exit don't often see this coming and just today I nearly went into the side of a daft woman with three kids in her big S-Max.. 

it's me who gets the rage :wall: :wall:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> people approaching from the third exit don't often see this coming and just today I nearly went into the side of a daft woman with three kids in her big S-Max..


So in the full knowledge of this why not take extra care to make sure you don't have near misses with daft women?
Reading stuff like this completely baffles me.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Buddie, just take it on the chin, forget the build, builds nothing, speed comes into your reflexes plus the power you have but it's best not to get there, trust me, anyway, best thing you done was ignored the situation, drove off, are you sure you did not do something, it's not normal for someone, to come-out, and say lets have it; mind you if someone told me lets have it, they would be very lucky if they had any arms left, i don't tolerate this behaviour.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Buddie, just take it on the chin, forget the build, builds nothing, speed comes into your reflexes plus the power you have but it's best not to get there, trust me, anyway, best thing you done was ignored the situation, drove off, are you sure you did not do something, it's not normal for someone, to come-out, and say lets have it; mind you if someone told me lets have it, they would be very lucky if they had any arms left, i don't tolerate this behaviour.


All I can think of is that he felt I was tailgating him.

As soon as I hit the national zone, I sped up to 60mph, as he was doing 40 in a 60, I slowed down.

Maybe as he saw me speeding towards him, that angered him?

Trust me, I was not tailgating, my car has 1,000 miles on the clock and no stone chips yet.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Get down the local dojo and next time it happens whoop his ****!

Probably find it could have been solved with words had you stuck around...


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

I used to have the opinion of ignoring them, but then I thought they would just do it again to someone else, if no one stands up they keep doing it.

I had an incident last year when my kids were in the car, some guy tries to pull out in front of me when it' was my right of way (i'm turning right in a filter lane, he's turning out of the road I'm going into). He drives at my car and and starts swearing at me, so I'll admit, I did one thring wrong because I flippede him the bird.

He then proceeds to turn around in the busy junction to chase me, on my tail beeping flashing.

Luckily I was near my mother in laws(I was taking the kids there) so I continued on my way (it was only round the corner).

I pull up ion the drive way he pulls up over the drive way.

The key here is that he was bigger than me, but I got out of the car straight away to front him up, that took him back a bit, then I pointed out that my kids were in the car and that I wasn't going to stop at the side of the road to fight him. He drove away "because of the kids" the irony is he told me that "next time" i'll pick on the wrong guy! I didn't pick on anyone, I just stood up for myself.

Idiots like that need to be spoken to in their own language, most the time they will back down given a confident attitude in front of them. 

It's all about projecting confidence during the initial confrontation, once they realise you won't back down they have the choice, fight or flight. more often than not they choose flight.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

T.D.K said:


> All I can think of is that he felt I was tailgating him.
> 
> As soon as I hit the national zone, I sped up to 60mph, as he was doing 40 in a 60, I slowed down.
> 
> ...


OP, just be careful eh?
My nephew was stabbed to death over a dispute over a parking space.
The driver over took you in a 30, it's no big deal really , let it go, you catch him up in a 60, he was doing 40 you could simply pass him and be on your way :thumb:
In my day people fought with their fists , people today seem to fight with knives and guns, if he had time to stop and get out of his car then it appears you stopped to exchange dissapointments , you get in your car to get from A-B, do so safely and in a timely manner, some people will pass you, you will pass some people. Stay safe and stay alive :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

crazysnakeman said:


> I used to have the opinion of ignoring them, but then I thought they would just do it again to someone else, if no one stands up they keep doing it.
> 
> I had an incident last year when my kids were in the car, some guy tries to pull out in front of me when it' was my right of way (i'm turning right in a filter lane, he's turning out of the road I'm going into). He drives at my car and and starts swearing at me, so I'll admit, I did one thring wrong because I flippede him the bird.
> 
> ...


You do this with your children in your car? You are one ignorant selfish irresponsible parent.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Unfortunately there are jut some nutters on the road!!!!

This week, 2 of my work collegues were standing outside of our place of work, there was a row of traffic infront. One of my collegues was looking at a car stuck in traffic, just commenting on how nice the colour was (& general compliments of the car), the window of the car went down and the driver started shouting abuse & threatening my collegue! The most shocking thing was that both of the collegues were young females!!!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

S63 said:


> You do this with your children in your car? You are one ignorant selfish irresponsible parent.


I think that's a bit harsh dude!

I'm not saying he was right or wrong.

He initially ignored it & carried on his journey to his family's home and parked up.

Me personally, i don't think i wouldn't have done what he did afterwards as i'm really laid back & couldn't hurt a fly, but i understand sometimes you just have to stand up for yourself in that split second decision as self defence - it's a natural response!
Even if he tried to ignore it and walk away, doesn't mean that the other person still wouldn't attack him!

I agree, the situation could have gone horribly wrong though.

I remember when a joy rider crashed a car after a police chase (going the wrong way on a one way street!!!!), the joy rider ran away, with the police chasing him on foot. The police were quite far away & didn't think they'll catch him, but as the joy rider ran towards me, i naturally tried to take him on. 
As he came towards me he had to slow down, then put his hand in his pocket - i thought oh sh*t he's going to pull out a knife! Luckily he was bluffing, and about 5/6 policemen caught up by that point and took him down.

In hindsight, i thought how different it could have been, but i couldn't help it as my natural instinct, fight or flight response kicked in!


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

S63 said:


> You do this with your children in your car? You are one ignorant selfish irresponsible parent.


How's life on that high horse? did you read to the kids bit then stop?

Yes I did this with kids in the car, he confronted me. What would you have done, cower in the car saying oooh sorry mr man, you do what you want, youn clearly own the road.

I want my kids to learn that people can't just take what they want, and act how they want. Ignorant? how? irresponsible, in what way?

Seriously, I'd like to know.


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

kh904 said:


> I agree, the situation could have gone horribly wrong though.


I agree, it could have gone wrong, but so can just being on the road. My wifes aunt died from losing a head on with a skip lorry, does this mean we shouldn't drive?

Don't get me wrong, I'm not having a go at you. I'm just making the point that you have to make up your mind if what you want to do is worth the potential outcome. Sometimes you have to make that decision in a split second.

In this case, the only thing I could have done differently is not flip the bird to this guy, would it have made a difference, maybe, but he was abusing me far worse than anything I did to him, plus he was in the wrong in the first place. Whats to say that he wouldn't of chased me anyway?

I honestly believe that if more people stood up and said no, then there would be less of these incidents. They only do it because they get away with it.

If people see me in a bad light because of it, so be it. I actually think I'm a pretty good dad, so does my wife and my friends.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

crazysnakeman said:


> How's life on that high horse? did you read to the kids bit then stop?
> 
> Yes I did this with kids in the car, he confronted me. What would you have done, cower in the car saying oooh sorry mr man, you do what you want, youn clearly own the road.
> 
> ...


Ok, you deserve an explanation after my sweeping comment. As I read it you were not confronted, you were swore at, you "flipped your bird" Im not familiar with that expression but can make an educated guess as to what it means. You had two choices, ignore and carry on or react as you decided to do,it could have gone so horribly wrong, bad enough on your own, but as a caring father with your children onboard?

Because of your rather unusual screen name I recall just a day or two ago you saying that you teach martial arts, isn't this reaction the complete opposite to the philosophy and discipline of the martial arts?

I don't do road rage and I don't react to the gestures of morons on our roads and if I've got my grand daughter in the car I'm ultra cautious. not on a high horse just believe in keeping myself and any passenger whether it was a client as a chauffeur or a member of my family as safe as possible.

You claim making a stand against these people will reduce incidents, I believe it will increase them, they want a reaction to take matters further in many cases, I'd like to stick them all on the front line fighting insurgents and see just how macho they are then.

If you're hurt or insulted by my comment then maybe you will take a moment to think again and if you realise there is a grain of substance in what I've said perhaps next time and we all know there will be a next time, you might just turn the other cheek:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I like to do 25 in a 30 that really pisses people off


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ross said:


> I like to do 25 in a 30 that really pisses people off


Thanks for sharing that with us Ross, a really useful contribution.


----------



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm of the same mind-set; people who get all angry and offer you out the car need dealing with. I'm 6'5 and just under 15 stone so can handle myself. However i'm also a placid and peaceful person. I've been offered out of the car a couple of times so I have gotten out. The person has soon calmed down and on the occasions I have said to them, 'think about the concequences of your actions, if I were a headcase you would of been in serious trouble.' 

Much better than physical violence and will hopefully make them think twice before doing it again and possibly being seriously hurt or worse!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats just like what happened to me not so long ago. Although it was provoked a little (very little compared to how he cut me up first)

There seems to be more idiots on the roads everyday.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> All I can think of is that he felt I was tailgating him.
> 
> As soon as I hit the national zone, I sped up to 60mph, as he was doing 40 in a 60, I slowed down.
> 
> ...


So to me at least, it sounds like you were not exactly following the flow of traffic and you were pulling up on him possibly a bit too close.

I still don't get why so many people do this, either you're overtaking or you're maintaining a sensible distance which means you don't have your foot constantly on the brake pedal causing unnecessary traffic jams as everyone behind you brakes more and more.

Quite possibly he overreacted, but surely you can maintain a gap based upon how fast you're travelling and the conditions?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

S63 said:


> Ok, you deserve an explanation after my sweeping comment. As I read it you were not confronted, you were swore at, you "flipped your bird" Im not familiar with that expression but can make an educated guess as to what it means. You had two choices, ignore and carry on or react as you decided to do,it could have gone so horribly wrong, bad enough on your own, but as a caring father with your children onboard?
> 
> Because of your rather unusual screen name I recall just a day or two ago you saying that you teach martial arts, isn't this reaction the complete opposite to the philosophy and discipline of the martial arts?
> 
> ...


As someone not a parent, it always boggles my mind as to the complete and utter lack of awareness and sense that some parents show when they're driving.

I can only presume they think their kids provide them some sort of invisible barrier from harm, but maybe it is a bit of a cambridgeshire thing.


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

S63 said:


> You do this with your children in your car? You are one ignorant selfish irresponsible parent.


I thought that this made it quite clear, but hey. Yes you are right, I do teach martial arts, and maybe that does change my mind set somewhat because I am confident in my ability to defend myself as well as my family and friends.

in this case I did what I could to get them out of harms way, I continued on my journey to my destination, where I knew the kids would be safe. I then got out of the car, what I possibly didn't make clear was that he was already approaching up the drive from his car.

I disagree that what I did is at odds with the martial arts philosophy. I teach (and indeed was taught) to defend my self. You accept an attack and try to turn it to your advantage, as Kenny Rogers said "You can't always turn the other cheek":lol:

I do believe that the initial confrontaion is 90% of any fight. If you present yourself the right way a lot of fights don't happen. There are always those people who want to fight regardless, and in those situations it helps to be ready for it.

I still don't feel I did anything wrong *after* i swore back at him, flipping the bird is the middle finger by the way. I'm still not convinced that he wouldn't of reacted the same way, due to the abuse he threw at me just for havign the right of way and darign to share the road with him.

I appreciate you explaining your statement. I however still disagree.

But that is what makes life interesting, if we all thought the same it would make life quite boring.


----------



## grum13 (Jul 5, 2010)

Plenty of Ahole drivers out there keep calm and carry on as they say...

Or buy an old banger and let him wipe out his focus in the back end of your old car when you had to slam on the brakes to avoid that sheep that was just about to step out on you...:car:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

crazysnakeman said:


> I thought that this made it quite clear, but hey. Yes you are right, I do teach martial arts, and maybe that does change my mind set somewhat because I am confident in my ability to defend myself as well as my family and friends.
> 
> in this case I did what I could to get them out of harms way, I continued on my journey to my destination, where I knew the kids would be safe. I then got out of the car, what I possibly didn't make clear was that he was already approaching up the drive from his car.
> 
> ...


Yep we will have to agree to disagree, in a split second of a heated moment you gave the driver a choice to "fight or flight" thank goodness for your sake and that of your children observing the whole thing it was the latter,next time it might not be.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

crazysnakeman said:


> How's life on that high horse? did you read to the kids bit then stop?
> 
> Yes I did this with kids in the car, he confronted me. What would you have done, cower in the car saying oooh sorry mr man, you do what you want, youn clearly own the road.
> 
> ...


Bang on mate you did the right thing, he followed you into the drive way were you supposed to let him abuse you in front of your kids. Had some prick do similar on a petrol station forecourt he totally started it and I do the same got in first to state the situation it was that of full the car up whilst he used abusive language or worse in from of a 4 and 2 year old!!.

You did right.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Danno1975 said:


> Bang on mate you did the right thing, he followed you into the drive way were you supposed to let him abuse you in front of your kids. Had some prick do similar on a petrol station forecourt he totally started it and I do the same got in first to state the situation it was that of full the car up *whilst he used abusive language or worse in from of a 4 and 2 year old!!.*
> 
> You did right.


As somebody else mentioned in the thread, children are not an invisible barrier, if the children were not present would it then make the abuse ok?
The choice words some teenage school kids are coming out with makes whatever the road rager may have said seem quite tame in comparison.
At the end of the day for road rage to occur, it always takes two, one to provoke and the other to react, hence why I will sit on the fence.
If I feel the need to pass somebody on the road I will, if somebody feels the need to pass me they can do, no point me getting to point B and then whinging about it :speechles


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

My kids are 4 & 7... I've taught them to whoop bullies asses... so should any road rager want to pick on me, I'll let them sort them out!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

S63 said:


> So in the full knowledge of this why not take extra care to make sure you don't have near misses with daft women?
> Reading stuff like this completely baffles me.


I do take extra care - I go slowly, stay tight to the roundabout and show no sign of turning off at the second exit, I indicate and try to make it as obvious as possible but people still 'assume'


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> I do take extra care - I go slowly, stay tight to the roundabout and show no sign of turning off at the second exit, I indicate and try to make it as obvious as possible but people still 'assume'


Assumption is the single biggest cause of collisions, doing a u turn using a roundabout maybe perfectly legal but many will make the assumption you are heading off earlier as a complete circuit of a roundabout is out of the norm, you may save a minute or two by not queuing to take the earlier right but will always run the risk of a near miss or worse a coming together.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Ive been in a similar situation to crazysnakeman where some wr has decided to block our drive way after i pulled in (he tried to undertake me as i turned left into our drive with a trailer on the back) then realised what i was doing 

(and yes i indicated in plenty of time and both the trailer lights and the set on the car were clearly visible above the trailer) 

Just really glad i checked my inside mirror before i started my manoeuvre I double checked as he was one of the boy racer morons who uses front fogs in clear visibility which is a good indication that their driving wont be up to much.

as i pulled in i saw him pull up and get out in my mirror he was shouting and gesturing walking up the drive.

And more than matched the aggression and attitude he was giving me and the fact i wasn't in my designer tracksuit and trainers but in rigger boots and once yellow high vis t-shirt. and walked towards him......

My parents hadn't heard the car horns or him in the house only me so think i might have been growling much louder than him Oh and mentioning that i knew he lived down XXXX Street made him scarper sharpish 


Probably not the right thing to do but what should you do when someone confronts you at home lock the car doors and appear scared and wait for them to put the window through???


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ive had lots of crazy **** like that. The one thing that gets on my anger button is people who tailgate. I actually put my anti dazzle mirror on in the day time so i dont feel pressured from dick head drivers. 

I have a short fuse.

I had one bloke try to squeeze in on a lane that goes from 2 to 1 from a set of traffic lights. everyone set off as normal everyone had a nice gap to slot into ready for the single lane. Then this dick head decides he want to be 10ft ahead of me and plows up in the near side resulting in me swerving the van out the way to avoid him (lucky i look in my mirrors). I was having a bad day so thought **** it and over took him and brakes sharpish in front of him..well he was not a happy bunny after that and tried to over take me back and in the process calling me all the names under the sun along with a few hand jestures at which point i had enough and stopped the van. got out and ran over to his car opened his drivers door and Shouted " your not in that much of a ****ing hurry are ya". This guy iam not kidding was in the feetle position in his driving seat lol. Iam guessing 6ft4 or rage coming at you soon made him realise his error.

at the end of the day these people dont realise who they are messing with. one day they will get a good kicking from someone much much bigger than the.

I find it though that when people are in the wrong and they corse you to take avoiding action and so you give them the finger in response, that seems to give them the right to go full on mental at you.

Very strange.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Ive had lots of crazy **** like that. The one thing that gets on my anger button is people who tailgate. I actually put my anti dazzle mirror on in the day time so i dont feel pressured from dick head drivers.
> 
> I have a short fuse.
> 
> ...


From what you have typed it seems you were both as bad as each other, a twist on what you say though, one day one of you do gooders is going to end up in a mortuary before time, because you are not adult enough to avoid confrontation


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Avanti said:


> From what you have typed it seems you were both as bad as each other, a twist on what you say though, one day one of you do gooders is going to end up in a mortuary before time, because you are not adult enough to avoid confrontation


In all honesty iam that pissed off with society i feel the need to shout out rather than cower behind my steering wheel. People these days feel they can do what the hell they like when in fact they cant.

in my situation i wouldnt have been bothered if the fact that he didnt almost knock my passnger side mirror off.

Iam not saying i go round shouting whats right and whats wrong but all iam saying people dont know what there personal situaion is.

Are you saying you have never ever had a confrontation (not just in driving) for something that someone has done to you in terms of principal? if not then you must have no emotion and be perfect lol


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

for me that was the irony of the situation, he told me I might get the wrong guy next time, he had no idea who I was, or what I could do.

I can honestly say, the only thing I may do different is my hand gesture, but even that was a sub concious thing. I actually have quite a long fuse, but I won't sit there and accept abuse from someone I consider was in the wrong.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Avanti said:


> From what you have typed it seems you were both as bad as each other, a twist on what you say though, one day one of you do gooders is going to end up in a mortuary before time, because you are not adult enough to avoid confrontation


We seem to share a similar view, when you read posts of this nature it makes you wonder how there aren't more tragedies on our roads.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> In all honesty iam that pissed off with society* i feel the need to shout out rather than cower behind my steering wheel. People these days feel they can do what the hell they like when in fact they cant.*
> 
> in my situation i wouldnt have been bothered if the fact that he didnt almost knock my passnger side mirror off.
> 
> ...


It's not about cowering though is it? It's about being conceited and allowing others to be more conceited than you, I have passed people and it is obvious they are annoyed, likewise folk have passed me I just leave them to be on their way, it's no point me pent up the anger and labelling them by the vehicle they drive, or if I was already at the speed limit and they pass me, worry that they are speeding after all I am not employed to police the roads.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

S63 said:


> We seem to share a similar view, when you read posts of this nature it makes you wonder how there aren't more tragedies on our roads.


Iam sorry so your telling me that you have never ever once had a road rage incident. not even flashed your lights at someone or sounded your horn. not even in your early driving days ?

I find that very hard to beleive.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

crazysnakeman said:


> for me that was the irony of the situation, he told me I might get the wrong guy next time, he had no idea who I was, or what I could do.
> 
> I can honestly say, the only thing I may do different is my hand gesture, but even that was a sub concious thing. I actually have quite a long fuse, but I won't sit there and accept abuse from someone I consider was in the wrong.


I do recall in the news over towards your way where there was some young lad on or near a motorway, ended up in a bit of RR with a middle aged gent, after several miles the bloke ended up killing the lad (think the bloke was an ex gangster) although at the time the young lad was in the right, he is eother rotting 6ft under or sitting in an ash tray at his parents house. I'm not saying I'm unsympathetic to any of the rave posts, but hard knocks always fall down, ask any boxer


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Iam sorry so your telling me that you have never ever once had a road rage incident. *not even flashed your lights at someone or sounded your horn.* not even in your early driving days ?
> 
> I find that very hard to beleive.


You know now that you have raised the question and I have thought about it , probably not  
Or not for the reasons you maybe suggesting,
I would flash my lights if the vehicle travelling in the opposite direction did not have their lights on (after sunset obviously), I would sound my horn if the vehicle in front was taking a time to proceed from green illuminated traffic lights, but there is no need for me to flash someone if they had cut me up, I'm sure they are aware they have cut me up and are wise enough to know I may not applaud their actions, but I don't see the point of getting wrilled about it, it's not about being perfect, it's about not thinking you are better than everybody else


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Avanti said:


> , it's about not thinking you are better than everybody else


It not about been better is it? or is that how you see yourself? its about whats right and wrong ultimately.

Again let me just make myself clear on this. I dont go round shouting at every mistake people make on the road 99% of the time ill let it go lol iam saying that every now and again these things do happen. people who do stupid things shouldnt expect everyone to just sit back and take it. What if that person nearly results you into an accident.

I know someone who was in a car accident and nealy died from someone who was been a prick on the road. So your saying people shouldn't voice there anger at the fact that because of there driving they haveor could have ruined someones life.

Sometimes especially if they are young they need telling so it shocks them into think they arnt invincible. I remember a your lad on a motor bike decided to take the racing line into a left turn but swinging out onto the oposite side of the road and cutting across the left lane to take the junction quicker. not realiseing that iam behind him and me not expecting him to do that ( i know the saying goes always expect the unexpected but i have never seen anyone do that) this resulted in me locking me wheel up and just missing him as he cut accoss the front of my car. I stopped, he stopped (from shock) and a biker behind me stopped and got off his bike and smacked him across the head as he nearly caused him to run into the back of me.

The young lad was shaken and i can garentee from mine and the other blokes telling off he wont be doing that manoivure again. Its not about been the bigger guy its about safety and right and wrong.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> It not about been better is it? or is that how you see yourself? its about whats right and wrong ultimately.


No I don't see myself as better, that is the feeling I'm picking up from some of you guys (sorry) , you feel you have to also make a stand, whether it's right or wrong, it is a regular occurance on a weekly/monthly basis, and it's only going to get worse, so I am a little confused as to why after the length of time some of you have been driving that you have not gotten used to it yet? Ok indeed it was in London only but now the faster living has expanded to all major cities and perhaps now appearing in the towns and villages.
But let me ask you? Who likes a dead hero?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Iam sorry so your telling me that you have never ever once had a road rage incident. not even flashed your lights at someone or sounded your horn. not even in your early driving days ?
> 
> I find that very hard to beleive.


I've been driving for some forty years and for thirty years of that as a chauffeur, and yes I have sounded my horn and flashed another motorist in this time, guess I've been lucky never having got into any verbal attack or worse with another driver. As a chauffeur with a client aboard I'd take my time pulling out of a turning or negotiating a roundabout to give a comfortable smooth ride, this use to annoy other drivers (majority being van drivers, black cabs and couriers), the same was true driving on a twisty country road with a national speed limit, if 40 was more appropriate than 60 then that would be my comfort zone. Ignoring any abuse wasn't cowering or cowardly just plain common sense, it kept me gainfully employed, got me home safer and stress free and when you practice it long enough as I did it becomes second nature and I still drive like that today having retired from the chauffeuring game.

If you look at all the various rant threads that appear here on a constant basis a pattern emerges, it seems that those that would "have a go" seem to encounter the morons and numpty drivers more than anyone else.

You stated in your post that when you were wronged you overtook and braked sharply! This in my view is an act of complete stupidity, putting innocent drivers lives at risk! it's an old cliche but when did two wrongs make a right?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

S63 said:


> I've been driving for some forty years and for thirty years of that as a chauffeur, and yes I have sounded my horn and flashed another motorist in this time, guess I've been lucky never having got into any verbal attack or worse with another driver. As a chauffeur with a client aboard I'd take my time pulling out of a turning or negotiating a roundabout to give a comfortable smooth ride, this use to annoy other drivers (majority being van drivers, black cabs and couriers), the same was true driving on a twisty country road with a national speed limit, if 40 was more appropriate than 60 then that would be my comfort zone. *Ignoring any abuse wasn't cowering or cowardly just plain common sense,* it kept me gainfully employed, got me home safer and stress free and when you practice it long enough as I did it becomes second nature and I still drive like that today having retired from the chauffeuring game.
> *
> If you look at all the various rant threads that appear here on a constant basis a pattern emerges, it seems that those that would "have a go" seem to encounter the morons and numpty drivers more than anyone else.*
> 
> You stated in your post that when you were wronged you overtook and braked sharply! This in my view is an act of complete stupidity,* putting innocent drivers lives at risk! it's an old cliche but when did two wrongs make a right?*


Well said, I too detect the "come and have a go if you think your hard enough"

Many people are stressed


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Well said, I too detect the "come and have a go if you think your hard enough"
> 
> Many people are stressed


Stress and anti social behaviour. I blame Government for much of what we are reading, any party, been the same for years. There is little if any promotion of safer driving other than "speed kills" and that in itself has had a counter effect, more kerching cameras and less police on our roads to tackle this anti social behaviour. It can only get worse and some of the posts here are testament to that. It is an extreme comparison but one worth making, last Summers riots shocked the nation and even more shocking were some of the views of the guilty kids and sometimes their parents too, in a nutshell, "the Government do sweet fa for us so damaging property is our way of getting a message across and what we are looting is rightfully ours. Some won't get this analogy, but taking revenge or retribution on public highways is not the civilized way forward.


----------



## blazeguarder (Mar 29, 2011)

Interesting thread. It's been my experience that, whether in cars or not, people get defensive when they realise that they've done something wrong and someone pulls them up on it. Some of the posts here certainly suggest the same. Fact is, everyone makes mistakes. I've looked both ways at a junction, seen it was clear, made the turn and then found my mirrors full of a car with its horn sounding. Stupid thing to do, but I'm now a damn sight more careful when in similar situations. 

I'm not some sort of Mr Angry when I get in the car - I work hard to keep it on the road and in good condition and I'm not going to risk someone taking the front off it for the sake of a couple of car lengths. That said, on rare occasions I have let my cool slip a bit. I was once queueing on a slip road to merge onto a stationary line of traffic on an A road. Got to a couple of cars from the front and put my indicator on. Next thing I knew, the guy behind tries to undertake me by using the hard shoulder. He got level with me, realised that there was nowhere to go and tried to angle his car in front of mine. I opened the window and politely asked him what he thought he was doing, and got a mouthful of abuse from him. Had his wife and young child in the car as well. Ended up just closing the window and cutting him off mid sentence as an argument where swearing is going on isn't right around small kids IMO. He was so busy making himself all red faced over the whole thing he didn't even notice that the traffic had moved and I was giving him space to go so ended up going past and he went back behind me. Genuinely not worth the agro.

That said, I think that the best thing that I've done to improve my driving is to start riding a motorbike. I've found that my anticipation and patience has massively improved when I'm in the car as a result. It's just not worth starting an argument or 'being in the right' if it comes back to bite you. Better to stay chilled out, save the fuel by anticipating the actions of others, and get there in one piece. In a car you'll spend 3 hours to the insurance company getting the bumper fixed. On a bike, your family will spend much more time planning your funeral. I'd rather do neither.

I tend to assume everyone around me is an idiot and avoid them all accordingly. It's a policy works surprisingly well.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Well said, I too detect the "come and have a go if you think your hard enough"
> 
> Many people are stressed


It's not about been hard though is it? Again its about right n wrong and I still find it hard to believe that people out there haunt had a " seen red" moment in there lives and not just in the driving world but in everyday life from school.onwards.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> It's not about been hard though is it? Again its about right n wrong and I still find it hard to believe that people out there haunt had a " seen red" moment in there lives and not just in the driving world but in everyday life from school.onwards.


I'm sure you know it's not just about right n wrong, if it really is about that, why not challenge the local drug dealer in the area (only those in denial will say their area does not have one) .
Of course we have seen red in the past, looking at the posts it is the more matured poster that has the life experience to let it pass now.
:thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

S63 said:


> Stress and anti social behaviour. I blame Government for much of what we are reading, any party, been the same for years. There is little if any promotion of safer driving other than "speed kills" and that in itself has had a counter effect, more kerching cameras and less police on our roads to tackle this anti social behaviour. It can only get worse and some of the posts here are testament to that. It is an extreme comparison but one worth making, last Summers riots shocked the nation and even more shocking were some of the views of the guilty kids and sometimes their parents too, in a nutshell, "the Government do sweet fa for us so damaging property is our way of getting a message across and what we are looting is rightfully ours. Some won't get this analogy, but taking revenge or retribution on public highways is not the civilized way forward.


I do see what your saying but I thougt the riots where a disgrace. The way I see it 99% of the population had the opportunity to go to school, to learn and get qualifications there, to move onto better things by climbing the career ladder, all from the start of school. Sure some won't make even though they tried for various reasons. but most of these muppets who took part in the riotswasted there time at school, who.thought it was funny to bully and disrupt classes, get into drugs and gangs etc they chose there path from an early age and so what gives them the right to be angry at society. Half of them used taxes as an excuse most if them where under the age if have never worked so never contributed. And mist if them had designer clothes on you get my.point. so even though i and many other people have had road rage doesn't mean they think its right to riot.

It's down to these people who sit back and ignore and don't want the trouble that this country is like it us. And seeing as though we are talking about analogies how about this. If you saw an old lady been mugged or beaten are you people saying you would ignore it, run over and try to reason with them or go over and kick ten bells of **** out of the muggers win or lose I know whicj I would choose.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> I do see what your saying but I thougt the riots where a disgrace. The way I see it 99% of the population had the opportunity to go to school, to learn and get qualifications there, to move onto better things by climbing the career ladder, all from the start of school. Sure some won't make even though they tried for various reasons. but most of these muppets who took part in the riotswasted there time at school, who.thought it was funny to bully and disrupt classes, get into drugs and gangs etc they chose there path from an early age and so what gives them the right to be angry at society. Half of them used taxes as an excuse most if them where under the age if have never worked so never contributed. And mist if them had designer clothes on you get my.point. so even though i and many other people have had road rage doesn't mean they think its right to riot.
> *
> It's down to these people who sit back and ignore and don't want the trouble that this country is like it us. And seeing as though we are talking about analogies how about this. If you saw an old lady been mugged or beaten are you people saying you would ignore it, run over and try to reason with them or go over and kick ten bells of **** out of the muggers I know whicj I would choose*.


The country is like it is for a host of reasons, at work we have a 'be safe not sorry' training policy thing. At various times I have to work at different offices and hence carry a laptop, now if some scrote had come to rob me of the device (hell knows why they all want pc tablets now) my instincts would be to remind them why Mike Tyson retired, however I'm more valuable than any works device and so they could gladly have it (that's what the company policy suggests) , but like they say don't put yourself at risk , and they have a point.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

One thing that i think has lead to apathy around people doing "wrong" is that if you stand up for yourself there is a very high likely hood of you ending up in the dock as a good citizen your likely to be rodgered by the legal system with the scrote getting off scott free as they have had a bad upbringing and are trying to "sort themselves out" blah blah blah.....








Take this hypothetical situation...

Your walking through a town alone down a side street you then become aware your been followed there are 2 people they get closer and closer and you feel a hand go into your pocket..... you wind up decking the one with his hand in your pocket leaving him laid out on the floor screaming like a wounded animal and his mate runs off... (his mate could be a witness for him)


would you 

A) phone the police and report it and risk been up for assault yourself
B) Leg it......


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

blazeguarder said:


> I tend to assume everyone around me is an idiot and avoid them all accordingly. It's a policy works surprisingly well.


As one of my instructors said, "imagine your car is a bubble, and you don't want that bubble to burst"

I was also told the same thing, think for everyone around you, because they are an idiot.

If someone cuts me up, does something stupid, I just let it go, have a little chuckle to myself and think "what an idiot" and then go about my business getting my clients safely to their destination.

Look at it this way. All you that have posted and have said "I've had a go", who's got more stressed and worked up, you, or the driver of the car that's cut you up?

People need to learn to chill out more.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> If you saw an old lady been mugged or beaten are you people saying you would ignore it, run over and try to reason with them or go over and kick ten bells of **** out of the muggers I know whicj I would choose.


What a completely ridiculous comparison. This thread is in the main focussing on people that choose to react if sworn at, tailgater etc and in your case to defend by overtaking and then brake testing the car behind.

I don't suffer from red mist moments ( age and maturity as has been stated) but yes if an old lady was being set apon even a bespectacled old crinkly like me would do anything possible to assist ,I'd most probably come off the worst with a trip to A and E so let's hope I'm never confronted with such a situation.

There is definitely a perception that to turn the other cheek is seen as cowardly, mainly a view dare I suggest of the younger whose testosterone and macho street cred is called apon by peer pressure, quite natural and nothing new, maturity brings wisdom, experience and the education of life, the younger generation don't want to listen or be preached at, we never did either!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

keep calm when in the car, maybe flash the lights or sound the horn to warn the other driver of your presence.... don't get involved in pathetic little scraps for stupid bits of space....

as for the 'other' scenario... self preservation is number 1 in my life, so I have no idea if I would help, as I would have to decide if the attacker had a knife, gun etc... no point me getting hurt or killed for a stranger... I have already got a police record for helping one out in the past... that has caused me enough trouble.... 

:thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

S63 said:


> What a completely ridiculous comparison. This thread is in the main focussing on people that choose to react if sworn at, tailgater etc and in your case to defend by overtaking and then brake testing the car behind.
> 
> I don't suffer from red mist moments ( age and maturity as has been stated) but yes if an old lady was being set apon even a bespectacled old crinkly like me would do anything possible to assist ,I'd most probably come off the worst with a trip to A and E so let's hope I'm never confronted with such a situation.
> 
> There is definitely a perception that to turn the other cheek is seen as cowardly, mainly a view dare I suggest of the younger whose testosterone and macho street cred is called apon by peer pressure, quite natural and nothing new, maturity brings wisdom, experience and the education of life, the younger generation don't want to listen or be preached at, we never did either!


Ok so maybe a little out of context as a comparison but it was an analogy and was just replying to another analogy.

It seems all this sit back and listen is getting this county on the right track. Not. Like I said in my previous post I don't go around every time I sit behind the wheel and see red. I am a very experienced driver who has road knowledge and how to control a car. But on the very rare occasion I've retaliated to some dicks choice of wrongness. I don't go around thinking iam a hard ******* feeling matcho. Seems that all this maturity you older more experienced people in this thread don't know how to read lol


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Ok so maybe a little out of context as a comparison but it was an analogy and was just replying to another analogy.
> 
> It seems all this sit back and listen is getting this county on the right track. Not. Like I said in my previous post I don't go around every time I sit behind the wheel and see red. I am a very experienced driver who has road knowledge and how to control a car. But on the very rare occasion I've retaliated to some dicks choice of wrongness. I don't go around thinking iam a hard ******* feeling matcho. Seems that all this maturity you older more experienced people in this thread don't know how to read lol


Paintmaster1982, I think the part you are missing is that the arrogant type of driver that you are reffering to, is not really going to listen or have thought after somebody has blown their horn or flashed their lights at them. Sooner or later you may read about them in the headlines "driver killed whilst trying to flee police" or similar, I'd rather see that tha "good samiritan killed whilst telling off a driver who cut them up 3 miles prior"


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Ok so maybe a little out of context as a comparison but it was an analogy and was just replying to another analogy.
> 
> It seems all this sit back and listen is getting this county on the right track. Not. Like I said in my previous post I don't go around every time I sit behind the wheel and see red. I am a very experienced driver who has road knowledge and how to control a car. But on the very rare occasion I've retaliated to some dicks choice of wrongness. I don't go around thinking iam a hard ******* feeling matcho. Seems that all this maturity you older more experienced people in this thread don't know how to read lol


My spec savers are wonderful and I read just fine thanks. Any respect for you as an experienced driver with knowledge and the ability to control a car went out the window when you declared in your post just how you retaliated against one particular driver, overtake and brake sharply, whether you've done it a hundred times or just the once is criminal in my mind, it is an offence but one that is not easily policed.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> keep calm when in the car, maybe flash the lights or sound the horn to warn the other driver of your presence.... don't get involved in pathetic little scraps for stupid bits of space....
> 
> as for the 'other' scenario... self preservation is number 1 in my life, so I have no idea if I would help, as I would have to decide if the attacker had a knife, gun etc... no point me getting hurt or killed for a stranger... I have already got a police record for helping one out in the past... that has caused me enough trouble....
> 
> :thumb:


Before moving from Ealing in London last year I occasionally had a beer in a local bar which was also frequented by a guy I would chat to his name was Richard, Richard Bowes a quiet unassuming guy, I think a bit of a loner, he's no longer with us for standing up for his rights during the riots.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Having done a stint instructing unfortunately this type of driving is becoming more common. The only sensible way to deal with these idiots is put as much distance between them and you as you can. Pull over let them pass, 99% of the time you'll see them straight onto the next cars back bumper. It's easy to personalise it when they drive like that, but that's simply the way these numpties drive. Doesn't matter what you do or say, at the end of the day they're still eejits..

Just bare in mind reasonable people don't drive like that, so they may be plain old nutters, on drugs or under the influence of something. Just not the type of people you'd want to meet. Plus if you get out and it does turn into a bare knuckle fight the police will probably tar you both with the same brush.

Just leave them to it, if you feel they are down right agressive and they're broken the law, report them.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

S63 said:


> My spec savers are wonderful and I read just fine thanks. Any respect for you as an experienced driver with knowledge and the ability to control a car went out the window when you declared in your post just how you retaliated against one particular driver, overtake and brake sharply, whether you've done it a hundred times or just the once is criminal in my mind, it is an offence but one that is not easily policed.[/:thumb:QUOTE]
> 
> The odd thing is anyone who says they have never done this never done that is talking tosh. So at the same time as you saying you've never had road rage you have never done an illegal manouver. I think Mr perfect has been found lol very funny


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> S63 said:
> 
> 
> > My spec savers are wonderful and I read just fine thanks. Any respect for you as an experienced driver with knowledge and the ability to control a car went out the window when you declared in your post just how you retaliated against one particular driver, overtake and brake sharply, whether you've done it a hundred times or just the once is criminal in my mind, it is an offence but one that is not easily policed.[/:thumb:QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

This exact thing happened to me. Normally i have a heavy right foot, but on this occassion the Mrs was in the car, so i was behaving. Miles off the guys infront, he indicated to turn right, same direction as me. He turned down the road, as i then did. After about 300 yards, he stopped, got out the car, started shouting something and walked towards my car. I wound down the window (not thinking there was anything wrong) and heard him screaming "You f**king following me you c***?". Stunned and with the Mrs in the car, i jumped out the car, told the guy to calm down and he went to lunge at me!!!! Next thing, the guy was on his face in a puddle with me sitting on his back. Tried to tell the guy to calm down and that i wasnt following him!! After about 5 minutes of stuggle, i politely told the guy if he didnt calm down he was going to find himself unconcious and in handcuffs. With that, he calmed down and told me he had just had a fight with his wife, and that her brother had the same car as me!!!!

Left all nice and apologised to him for his wet shirt and he apologised for his bad language. 

Fun on the roads eh? Luckily im calm and a little handy


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

S63 said:


> Paintmaster1982 said:
> 
> 
> > Twisting words and questioning my honesty will get you knowhere, of course I've done illegal manouvres! None of which I hope put others lives at risk, never think of myself as perfect and never will but I will be Mr Perfect for the next few hours treating an 86 year old Mum to a special lunch, hope you find that funny enough to have another laugh on me:thumb:
> ...


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Panther said:


> S63 said:
> 
> 
> > S63,
> ...


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> Get down the local dojo and next time it happens whoop his ****!
> 
> Probably find it could have been solved with words had you stuck around...


I didn't want to stick around. The last road rage incident with a white van man ending up with him trying to open my driver door, he was also punching the window and trying to break off the wing mirror.

Maybe I asked for it that time, I beeped my horn and flashed my lights.

Learnt my lesson from that incident but he was still totally in the wrong.

Bloody temporary traffic lights. I had nowhere to go.



RisingPower said:


> So to me at least, it sounds like you were not exactly following the flow of traffic and you were pulling up on him possibly a bit too close.
> 
> I still don't get why so many people do this, either you're overtaking or you're maintaining a sensible distance which means you don't have your foot constantly on the brake pedal causing unnecessary traffic jams as everyone behind you brakes more and more.
> 
> Quite possibly he overreacted, but surely you can maintain a gap based upon how fast you're travelling and the conditions?


After the 30mph zone, the national limit road is open and totally safe to do 60mph.

People that time in the morning are a nightmare.


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

i have been lucky (or unlucky enough) to only have 1 incident where i was verbal abused and threaded outside of the car. 

I was driving into work, Tesco at the time, and was making my way around the customer car park as i was on a late and the staff car park was full. A driver pulled out on me, so i emergency stopped and allowed him to move out as he was about a third across my lane anyway. I waited for him to move, but he started to move back, so i assumed (perhaps stupidly) that he was reversing back, it looked like he was reversing. I then started to move forward, and he shoots across the road in front of me, causing us both to emergency stop. 

I could see he was shouting inside his car, so i waved my hand. just so that you know, the way i waved my hand was not swearing, it was more of a 'i dont know' but one handed, if that makes sense? I then moved off and preceded around the car park, and noticed that this guy has reversed and is following me around the car park. I park up, he blocks me in, and winds his window down and starts shouting abuse at me, shouting 'get out you little p***y'. I was still in the car at this point as i was getting my work bag which i kept in the rear passenger side foot well. He then moved off, i got out the car and locked upend started to walk into work. 

All of a sudden i hear a screech, and this guy gets out the car shouting 'whats your ******* problem you little p***k' and all this. I said i didn't have a problem, he repeated what he said before, i stated that he pulled out on me and said 'what the f was i going to do'. i said nothing I'm just going to work. Then he comes out with 'i'd love to smash your face in you little white prick' (the guy was asian). So then i remark on the fact that he's just made a racist comment, and that if he didn't leave i would report him as i would have the while incident on CCTV, to which he said he 'didn't give a f***' and that i'd better watch my back. I just shook my head and walked off, to the tune of 'yeh you better walk away white boy, have fun at tesco you loser'. I was seething. 

I couldn't believe that i'd just had to put up with all that 1. where i work, and 2 that while there 4 or 5 people there who were hanging around nobody said anything (probably a wise choice). I got into work, dumped my stuff in my locker, went downstairs and punched my way through a fair few boxes! My boss asked me what happened as this is totally out of character for me. After he heard he was nearly as angry as i was. We went and found the footage and got his reg number. He has since received a letter that he was now banned from the store and if he enters the premisses he will get a £70 fine. Nothing much, but it gets him back a bit. As no witnesses came forward even after we put out notices, so we couldn't go to the police. 

Was all along time ago now, i work in web offset printing now so i dont have to deal with the public (thank christ!), but still, thats the worst i've had. It was more the racist stuff that annoyed me more, i can deal with idiots shouting abuse but when you know someone is going for a touchy subject like that it makes the whole incident worse. I am happy with how i dealt with the situation and luckily i didn't snap at any point. Would have been really easy for that situation to turn nasty and get us both in a load of bother with plod re the racist remarks, not that i'd ever stoop that low.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> After the 30mph zone, the national limit road is open and totally safe to do 60mph.
> 
> People that time in the morning are a nightmare.


After a slip road, most motorways are open and safe to do 70mph, assuming no car in front would be hindering your progress, otherwise, it's probably best to judge how fast they're going and not exceed it.


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

If I ever got pulled over and some prat started attacking me I'd use my car to defend myself or use my nice heavy wheel brace that I keep close to me. And when I say attack I mean it as in kicking my car or trying to force their way in to hurt me.


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

I think that avoiding any confrontational situation is probably the best way to go. We're all human and sometimes personal problems can make people react in a way they normally wouldn't (I know that isn't always the case and there are plenty of a**eholes out there). I've reacted in anger in the past because I wasn't thinking straight.
My only exceptions to walking/driving away would be if somebody confronted me at home or tried to harm my family in any way. Then I would do whatever it takes to ensure there is no more threat - regardless of the consequences.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

DampDog said:


> Having done a stint instructing unfortunately this type of driving is becoming more common. The only sensible way to deal with these idiots is put as much distance between them and you as you can. Pull over let them pass, 99% of the time you'll see them straight onto the next cars back bumper.


very interesting thread -
totally agree with DampDog its about getting you and your passengers (and car) safely to your destination, I drive to the speed limits I can't afford a ticket and the insurance price hike with it - speed limits are there to keep us all safe, I imagine we all know someone who has been knocked down by a car, bus, lorry.

There are idiots everywhere. we all sound our horns and flash lights, and in some situations where there is a danger to us and other road users its the right thing to do, however getting angry puts everyone at risk - easier said that done i know.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

cobra said:


> very interesting thread -
> totally agree with DampDog its about getting you and your passengers (and car) safely to your destination, I drive to the speed limits I can't afford a ticket and the insurance price hike with it - speed limits are there to keep us all safe, I imagine we all know someone who has been knocked down by a car, bus, lorry.
> 
> There are idiots everywhere. we all sound our horns and flash lights, and in some situations where there is a danger to us and other road users its the right thing to do, however getting angry puts everyone at risk - easier said that done i know.


Speed limits won't protect you from morons, they'll only possibly lessen the damage slightly.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I just read this thread and I am absolutely stunned at some of the comments and the way people are reading the original post. I must say I agree with the OPs actions in every sense. He drove away from the situation, got his family to safety and then protected them, Im old school I believe it is the fathers/husbands responsibility to protect his family. Notice I say protect, not provoke, if someone is being agressive towards his family he has a right to protect them.

I'm sorry but he got to his destination and stopped, what do people expect for him to drive around all day until the chaser goes away. The chaser followed him to his home so he responded, he made the right choice by leaving the situation but made the right choic when the situation essculated.

My brother stayed in his car when someone has road rage against him as his girlfriend begged him to. The result a broken cheek bone when the guy punched him through the window and his head couldnt move backwards due to the seat.

I dont care if someone attacks me, from my point of view I get hurt big deal but someone hurting your family is completely different and a hole new level. I have played rugby for 13 years now and I think I been in 2 tiny little fights and had a drink with the guys afterwards so Im not a violent person but I think any real man would defend their family as the OP has.

As Andy Monty pointed out, if an up standing person gets in a fight with scum, the courts will focus on the up standing person as they like to make a point of that person and let the scum go so its takes alot of guts to stand up for your family these days so I say well done to the OP and dont let anyone tell you your in the wrong.


----------

